# Does the auto-on/off magnetic case work automatically?



## KindleHDFan (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all. I just purchased the Speck FitFolio for my Kindle Fire HD and the magnetic on/off feature isn't working. The customer help at Speck was zero help, so I've come to the experts. Is there a setting on the Fire HD I need to change? Or do I have a dud case?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It should work automatically.  You either have a dud case or a dud Fire.

It was fairly easy to test the PW covers, they seemed to have a single magnet in the lower right hand corner.

The Fire is more complicated.  On the Amazon cover, there seem to be pairs of magnets in each of the outer corners of both the cover and the Fire.  When I move a magnet along the corners of the cover, it is first attracted and then repelled by magnets in the corners.

You might try testing your cover.  I used a fridge magnet (followers of my kitchen remodelling will realize that I have a lot of them).  You need one with a "real" magnet on the back, not one of the rubbery magnetized ones.  You want strong polarity.

Betsy


----------

